# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam kenal dari pulau dewata :)

## Suryajaya

Perkenalkan suhu-suhu sekalian, saya Suryajaya baru-baru kena virus koi ni heheh.. Ngga nyangka begitu menyenangkan memelihara koi..

Ini pengalaman join forum pertama saya.

Mohon saran2 dan panduannya yah. 

Terima kasih banyak

----------


## Soegianto

salam kenal met gabung di forrum ini

----------


## biru

salam kenal juga









signature
obat foredi gel

----------

